# Green River airport to Swazey's



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Red Tail Aviation is the company that does the Air Shuttle.... River Shuttles – Fly Redtail

I imagine calling and asking them what the logistics of getting your vehicle to Swazey's and/or picking you up there after you drop the vehicle off there is.

I know you said you don't want to deal with RRT, but I'll chime in and say that I've had nothing but pleasant experiences with them and you'll save yourself $85 and half a day of driving. It would be pretty cool to do the Air Shuttle though.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Why are you so against using the shuttle service? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Red Tail Aviation is the company that does the Air Shuttle.... River Shuttles – Fly Redtail
> 
> I imagine calling and asking them what the logistics of getting your vehicle to Swazey's and/or picking you up there after you drop the vehicle off there is.
> 
> I know you said you don't want to deal with RRT, but I'll chime in and say that I've had nothing but pleasant experiences with them and you'll save yourself $85 and half a day of driving. It would be pretty cool to do the Air Shuttle though.


 Thanks for the information. I've talked to Redtail several times- they can't help with anything on the Green River end.
As far as RRT, I've tried to get them to let me hire a driver to meet me in Green River and drive me back to Sand Creek in their vehicle after I've placed my truck. Offered to pay a premium, cash.They've told me they won't do that. 
I'm less concerned about the money than I am about finding that truck where I want it, when I want it, undamaged.
I'm only considering flying because I can't find any other way back to Sand Creek. I'm sure it will be scenic but, after thirty years of flying into and out of rivers and climbs in Canada and Alaska I'd pass up a flight in another small plane without regret.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Sherpa9543 said:


> Why are you so against using the shuttle service?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


 For two reasons:

-I've driven the roads in that part of Utah for decades. I have family in Emery County. There is no problem if you drive slowly. I don't know how to make a shuttle driver who is being paid peanuts, by the trip, who I've never met, do that. I worked as a river guide in the US and Canada, and I never let a shuttle driver drive my personal vehicle.
-I've read RRT's waiver. Translated for non-lawyers, it says: 1. If something happens 2. Not our problem. That's fine, it's their business, and I don't mean to disparage them. But to do business with them I have to sign away rights to my vehicle. I won't do that.
-As I've said, I'm willing to pay a premium to get the service I want.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

tetoncounty said:


> For two reasons:
> 
> -I've driven the roads in that part of Utah for decades. I have family in Emery County. There is no problem if you drive slowly. I don't know how to make a shuttle driver who is being paid peanuts, by the trip, who I've never met, do that. I worked as a river guide in the US and Canada, and I never let a shuttle driver drive my personal vehicle.
> -I've read RRT's waiver. Translated for non-lawyers, it says: 1. If something happens 2. Not our problem. That's fine, it's their business, and I don't mean to disparage them. But to do business with them I have to sign away rights to my vehicle. I won't do that.
> -As I've said, I'm willing to pay a premium to get the service I want.


I understand your concerns and normally I would share them, but RRT definitely is a cut above the average shuttle company. For what its worth, I've had my vehicle driven by RRT 4 times in the last year, two of which were Sand Wash to Deso. The vehicle has been there every time. I did have a battery go dead on one of them but they jumped it and got it to Swasey's no problem. The only reason I knew that was because they left a friendly note. The other times there was no other indication someone else had driven the vehicle other then a receipt left for gas and the right number of miles on the vehicle.

Chances are if you just are having one vehicle done it will be either Melanie or her Husband driving it themselves. I bought ice from them on my last trip (they have really good solid block ice...not the crappy pressed cube ice) and she was adamant that they drive slow and only take the smoother Sand Wash road in and out rather then 9 mile.

If you truly need a ride from Swaysey's to the Airport, perhaps a call to one of the local raft companies, local hotels or even Ray's tavern (traditional stop after you take off the river) might bear fruit for you.

Personally, I'd only ever consider going the RRT way. You don't have to waste half a day driving the shuttle, its cheaper, and since they usually wait to shuttle the vehicle towards the end of your trip, the vehicle stays at Sand Wash which I count as being much safer for the vehicle then chilling at Swasey's boat ramp all week.

That's just my input...take it or leave it I suppose.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

FWIW....I've used RR for many years now and have had nothing but good experiences with them. I'm usually in a day early to rig and have seen many of their drivers arrive to run shuttle. All of them I've seen, look like old retired folks. No young kids in the bunch.

Have you thought about renting a van or truck from U haul and let them shuttle that?


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

caverdan said:


> FWIW....I've used RR for many years now and have had nothing but good experiences with them. I'm usually in a day early to rig and have seen many of their drivers arrive to run shuttle. All of them I've seen, look like old retired folks. No young kids in the bunch.
> 
> Have you thought about renting a van or truck from U haul and let them shuttle that?


 Great advice! I think you may have solved my problem.


----------



## IATNR (Oct 2, 2013)

Forgot a bunch of bananas in the truck at Sand Wash in late June. Found my vehicle in perfect condition at the take-out with a note from RRT's driver of the fruits demise. Cleaning out a customers ratty truck should be an indication of how good these folks are. If you are so worried about your vehicle go buy a beater off Craigslist to run shuttle and just enjoy the river.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Huh, waiver is standard for the industry. There is inherent risk that you'll have to account for but you can always challenge them if it was an incident that involved negligence or gross negligence. But I have no reason to believe that is going to happen. They are top notch and likely know how to drive those roads safer and better than 90% of the people who head into Sand Wash. I mean they do it everyday for months. I would also hesitate assuming they pay their people peanuts. Their staff have always been happy, knowledgeable and ready to help which is normally indicative of well paid employees. Just a guess, though based in 10 years of using them.

Green River Airport is best seen as an airstrip, not an airport. Most small town airstrips in Utah are largely unmanned and minimally maintained. That would explain your experience. 

October is relatively lonely time in that region to be expecting a non-shuttle lift. You may find someone who is willing to help but I wouldnt be shocked if you don't. It's a small town with limited tourism after Melon Days (2 weekends ago).

If really trying to avoid the standard option just throw a mountain bike in your rig and add some extra time to peddle.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

Anybody in the area interested in $350 cash to drive me from Green River back to Sand Wash on 10/11?


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

tetoncounty said:


> Anybody in the area interested in $350 cash to drive me from Green River back to Sand Wash on 10/11?


 I'll pay for your gas.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi. This is Melanie at RRT. You must have misunderstood me when you called. We are not permitted to move people, only vehicles. We would be happy to help you with a vehicle shuttle. Give us a call and we can discuss your trip.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

As usual, Melanie has stepped up to provide clarity and excellent customer service.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

tetoncounty said:


> Anybody in the area interested in $350 cash to drive me from Green River back to Sand Wash on 10/11?


Not sure paying someone beyond their expenses is legal if they aren't permitted and insured to do so on public land. Big jump from offering gas $ and a six pack to $350. 


Sent from my MotoG3 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

heli that shit. plenty of skycranes available now that fire season has ended.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

restrac2000 said:


> Not sure paying someone beyond their expenses is legal if they aren't permitted and insured to do so on public land. Big jump from offering gas $ and a six pack to $350.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


It's perfectly legal to make a deal with a private party to drive you somewhere. Compensation is a private matter between the parties involved.

The offer stands.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

+1 for RRT. They've gone beyond the call of duty for me when my car broke down. Excellent and professional service from them is the rule.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

another boater happy to have RRT and especially Melanie and her husband's out of the way friendly customer service. Good service and good people to work with.

I have lost count of the times over the last couple decades I have used RRT shuttle on area rivers. never had a problem.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

tetoncounty said:


> It's perfectly legal to make a deal with a private party to drive you somewhere. Compensation is a private matter between the parties involved.
> 
> The offer stands.


Huh, would be curious to know how the BLM interprets that statement. According to the Utah BLM SRP policies what you are advertising and soliciting likely falls under a Vendor application (short term) with a commercial designation from what I have read. There maybe a caveat that exempts the request but it's not listed in their examples (exceeds stated distance, not BLM sponsored event, etc). Willing to be hear clarification from someone in the know.

That said I have a hard time believing that an offer of $350 publicly (ie profit, and a sum almost 2x as much as the going vehicle shuttle rate) for a similar service offered by a permitted, insured business that pays a regular fee to the BLM isn't regulated. Especially since it's being solicited in advance, in public.

It might just be my hackles rising as a former guide who watched such activities for years. I just don't see much of a difference between this and offering someone a cash payment to unofficially help guide you down a permitted river, canyon or up a technical route on a peak. And it's definitely not in the definition or spirit of cost sharing that defines non-commercial, exempt activities on public land as I know it. 

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

It sounds like there are a few government officials on this page. Paid for in part by user fees.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Panama Red said:


> It sounds like there are a few government officials on this page. Paid for in part by user fees?
> 
> VOTE DONNELLY!!!




VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is there a taxi in Green River? I'd bet they'd get you to or from Swasey's a lot cheaper than $350...

As for RRT not taking people, they're probably prohibited by their liability insurance from carrying passengers. And the trip from Green River to Swasey's is pretty easy on the vehicle. This is a cakewalk for any shuttle company, especially RRT. I'd have no qualms about having them take my vehicle from the airstrip to the takeout.

Good luck making it work,

-AH


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

this is getting better than the san miguel yarn. I can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

This friend of mine tells me this story about a friend of his.

So this guy just bought a new truck and was not about to let anyone drive it.... not even his wife. They were going on a Deso trip and he wanted to shuttle his own vehicle. The wife drives a Subaru, so he finds a friend that will follow them in the Subaru, to the put in at sand wash. They pack up the truck and a flat bed trailer and head out..... with the friend following behind. 

When they arrive at Sand Wash, they unload and get ready to launch the next day. He puts the Subaru on the trailer and heads for Green river to drop off the truck and trailer at the take out. He then drives the Subaru back to the put in. The friend see's them off the next day and drives their car back home. 

During the shuttle drive, the trailer has a flat tire and the guy didn't notice it until he had ruined the rim. Luckily he brought a spare. Just as he turned onto I-70, a truck kicked up a rock and cracked his windshield. Goes to show......shit happens on shuttle.....no matter who is driving the rig.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

It appears that this is a new run for you and that you aren't familiar with RRT. We are 3 pages into this and there hadn't been a single negative word about RRT from anyone who has used them. That's RARE- and we are VERY fortunate to have such a professional operation handling Green River shuttles. They're damned good- and consistently so. I realize that's not the norm for shuttle services- but these guys are a godsend for Yampa/Green boaters.

Use them with confidence and have a carefree float.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Are you driving a Lamborghini or something? Get off your high horse this is a no brainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Panama Red said:


> VOTE DONNELLY!!!





Panama Red said:


> It sounds like there are a few government officials on this page. Paid for in part by user fees.
> 
> VOTE DONNELLY!!!


Nope, not me. Former guide who watched these types of informal commercial offers happen for years. I just believe in a level playing field and I think this solicitation ignores the law. I believe the exchange of money beyond cost sharing clearly requires a special recreation permit. If one individual or business is required to pay fees, be permitted, licensed and insured then they all should. And I think it's better for a community to self-regulate and call it out then the alternatives.

There are two legal, highly reputable options in the area that the OP has chosen to bypass.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Liberty, people. Learn it. Live it. Value it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

jimr said:


> Are you driving a Lamborghini or something? Get off your high horse this is a no brainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



EXACTLY-


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

I've worked out the shuttle.

Many thanks to the folks here who offered helpful suggestions.


----------

